# Chip breakers



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Been looking at this on eBay
eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices
Looks like a good buy and I do like spiral bits, but, I've never used a "chip breaker". How is it different than a regular spiral? Better cut, worse?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Shank Size: 12mm, may fit in your router or it may not ..

==


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Shank Size: 12mm, may fit in your router or it may not ..
> 
> ==


We looking at the same one?
Part Number: 69-083

Tool Material: Solid Carbide

Cutting Edges: 2

Cutting Edge Diameter: .500"

Cutting Edge Length: 1.750"

*Shank Diameter: 0.500"*
Overall Length: 3.500"

Been watching shank diameter pretty closely as they have several 3/8" as well as metric shanks up to 19 mm.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI John

I think so  by the way good find , THANKS, I did place bids on 3 of them just to find out for sure.. can't have to many router bits they say 

"Chip breakers " by the way I think it's like rabbit and rebate . I think, but I will find out in about a week or so for sure 

Item specifics
Condition: 
New: A brand-new, unused, unopened, undamaged item in its original packaging (where packaging is ... Read moreabout the condition
Brand: Onsrud Cutter LP
Shank Size: 12mm

69-083 Onsrud Double Edge Solid Carbide Chipbreaker Finisher Router Bit | eBay

==



jschaben said:


> We looking at the same one?
> Part Number: 69-083
> 
> Tool Material: Solid Carbide
> ...


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> HI John
> 
> I think so  by the way good find , THANKS, I did place bids on 3 of them just to find out for sure.. can't have to many router bits they say
> 
> ...


Hi Bob - Jeez, missed that 12mm reference. OK, I can bet too, just one though. 
What about the "chipbreaker" part... what does that do to, or for, me?

EDIT - I didn't bid against ya.. I found one that hadn't been bid on yet. This outfit seems to have plenty because I've been watching for about a week and they'll only list for a day or so and when that one is over they list a few more.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

John, ask the Onsrud Company Rep for information about this bit.


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

I think chip breakers are meant to clear away the chips more efficiently, and therefore allow a faster feed rate.
If only they'd ship to me, i can use 12mm shank bits.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

I just sent a question to the seller to clarify that. I think in all probablility it is a 1/2" shank as it is a solid carbide bit and I don't ever recall a solid carbide bit where the shank is smaller than the cutting diameter, even by a little bit.
Looks like some good deals on the Onsrud saw blades also.
Thanks for the info gav - I'm hoping that's the case.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI John

Pls.post what he comes back with it, I will say I have one or two of the 12mm shank bits and the only way I can tell in a flash ,the collet will not go down the same as the 1/2" ones,(same turns) on the same router..

==



jschaben said:


> I just sent a question to the seller to clarify that. I think in all probablility it is a 1/2" shank as it is a solid carbide bit and I don't ever recall a solid carbide bit where the shank is smaller than the cutting diameter, even by a little bit.
> Looks like some good deals on the Onsrud saw blades also.
> Thanks for the info gav - I'm hoping that's the case.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> HI John
> 
> Pls.post what he comes back with it, I will say I have one or two of the 12mm shank bits and the only way I can tell in a flash ,the collet will not go down the same as the 1/2" ones,(same turns) on the same router..
> 
> ==


Will do Bob -


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

Thanks

I just saw what the " Chip breakers" are on the bit, blow the picture up and you will see little cuts on the cutter flutes = chip breakers..

By the way I won all 3 bids on the bits and should have them in a week or so and I will post a review on them at that time ,looks like they will do a better job than the normal ones.

===



jschaben said:


> Will do Bob -


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Hi John
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...


Hi Bj - Great
Here's the response I got from the seller:

"Good afternoon...

My apologies...this will be a Half Inch Shank...as in the main body of the description...I have corrected it and I think the error arose in copying a previous part number over...

Please let me know if you have any further questions...thank you.

Fred


- onsrudcutter2010"

Sounds like gonna be a good deal all round. :dance3:


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

This is who I was suggesting: Router Forums - View Profile: LMT Onsrud (Onsrud)


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Looks like one in the same guy

==


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Could be the same person. I knew there was a company rep as a member here but thought it best to inquire through eBay as the inquiry was about a specific listing and the query and listing are automatically linked that way.


----------



## LMT Onsrud (Onsrud) (Jan 9, 2012)

Good evening,

This is actually a half inch shank . When listing I did make an error on the shank entry.

Chipbreakers aid in removing heat from the material and tool increasing life and performance. Heat breaks down carbide so it useful in removing the heat and chips from the cut.

I did respond to the ebay request as well.

Please let me know if you have further questions. Thanks.

Fred


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

LMT Onsrud (Onsrud) said:


> Good evening,
> 
> This is actually a half inch shank . When listing I did make an error on the shank entry.
> 
> ...


Hi Fred, thanks for the input. I also got your eBay response and appreciate it. I have just never used a chipbreaker before so wasn't quite sure of its purpose nor what to expect from it.


----------



## LMT Onsrud (Onsrud) (Jan 9, 2012)

You're welcome!

The chipbreakers will also allow you to route faster as well.

Let me know if there is anything else i can assist with.

Fred


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Just one user Review of the Chip breakers bits from LMT Onsrud

Well I'm sold on them super Sharp and they cut MDF,Oak,Maple like it's butter.

I would rate them at 5 + stars out of 5 stars.. they are that good and now I know where I'm going to get mine from..and the price is right on top of that.

Here's the links where I got them from.

69-084 Onsrud Double Edge Solid Carbide Downcut Chipbreaker Finisher Router Bit | eBay

69-075 Onsrud Double Edge Solid Carbide Upcut Chipbreaker Finisher Router Bit | eBay

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices

I want to see the router that the one below fits in..now that must be a Hvy.duty router  (Tank router for sure..

http://www.ebay.com/itm/60-072-Onsr...961126852?pt=Routers_Bits&hash=item33724f39c4
==


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks for the input Bob - Got two of the 1/2" chipbreakers and one of the 3/8 compression bits ordered.. how ya say.. can't have to many

That big boy gotta be for a CNC, large.


----------

